# Looking for another wholesale decorator



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

We are looking for another wholesale decorator. We have used Colorado Timberline in the past. Great people to work with, but their website is a little clunky to work with. They promised great improvements over a year ago, but nothing yet. 

Any other suggestions? I'm looking for someone who can print on other things besides just shirts. Canvas (photos), blankets, banners, etc....

Ideally, it would be a company that allows you to setup your own "store" through their website. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dante2004 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nothing? Nobody...? 

Ok, drop the website part of the request. I'm just looking for another wholesaler...


----------

